# Apprenticeship process ?s



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

1000ghost said:


> I applied to JATC a few months ago and have already taken the tests and gone to an interview. I got my ranking today (14), but was told that they send out acceptance letters in a month. Are there other considerations at this point for who gets in or is it straight up ranking order? Whats a typical class size? Will I make it? Anybody who has been down this road before able to give me the play by play on what happens next?


I hope you make it in Good luck..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

How many actually enter the program depends on a few factors.


If the local is very large they will be taking in more apprentices. Another factor is the age of existing members as they will need to be replaced as they retire.

Our program takes in about ten apprentices a year. I am not sure what our total membership is, but it is less than 500.

Good luck.


----------



## 1000ghost (Mar 23, 2013)

The local is large (3500) but I applied to the low/sound program so I'm not sure the typical demand there. 

If I do not make it in, I will be looking to try again. Hopefully with some experience this time. Nobody seems willing to hire entry-level / no exp. so that I can learn, unfortunately.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

what Local?? Im just wrapping up the process with LU 48 Portland


----------

